# Grassy weed on side of patio!



## Robd0ggie (Oct 8, 2021)

Hello everyone, I need help fixing my bermuda lawn. I think I have another type of grass growing in or maybe it is some kind of grassy weed. Not sure what it is and how to control it. I am new to lawn care and been self educating myself.

You can tell based on the images, I have a lot of work to do. Any suggestions to improve my lawn overall is will be helpful!


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@Robd0ggie looks like rye grass to me. I'm guessing that the bermuda was dying off due to shade and improper maintenance, so someone bought a bag of grass seed and threw it down without knowing that the grasses were different.


----------



## Robd0ggie (Oct 8, 2021)

Thank you @Spammage

I decided to hire profession lawn care service to help me take this lawn back to healthy, then from there it should be easier to maintain myself.


----------

